# Fire Extinguisher as co2 source ?



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm looking into co2 and Canadian tire has some fire Extinguishers on sale. Is it possible for me to set up a pressurized co2 system with this kind of tank. 
eg.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...460004P/Garrison+3A40BC+Fire+Extinguisher.jsp


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

No. You need a CGA320 valve to accept a CO2 regulator. The tank itself may not be acceptable for refilling and there is no way to control the output.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You can, however, contact Norwood (a fire extinguisher company) that will setup a CO2 tank for you.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> You can, however, contact Norwood (a fire extinguisher company) that will setup a CO2 tank for you.


That's where I get my CO2 tank refilled for $20. 
I bought my tank from them as well. I think I paid $75 for a 10 pound aluminum tank filled.
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> You can, however, contact Norwood (a fire extinguisher company) that will setup a CO2 tank for you.


A much more helpful answer...thanks DB. 

As I understand it, many of the cheap extinguishers are not certified for refilling. I should have qualified my No with a suggestion to source a properly refillable CO2 container from a company such as Norwood or Camcarb or even beverage/foodservice companies. Someone located convenient to you.

If you have a big aquarium and want a 20lb or can store a large tank, you can also get into some tank swapping programs with hydroponic supply stores where your tank deposit is refunded should you ever stop using CO2. Since all tanks, bought or purchased must be tested every 5 years, the expense will come either way, but you won't have an issue when your tank is missing for a few days to be disassembled, inspected & tested.

I bought...I have 3.5 years until I need to figure out that little issue.


----------



## noved (Jul 14, 2009)

well thanks for the responses guys. If I may ask another question... I am from Sault Ste. Marie, a relatively small and remote city in comparisson to anything in southern Ontario. I only have about 3 or 4 possible choices for buying a co2 setup. Before I call up and start comparing prices, what exactly should I be asking them for. I know that I want a regulator gauge like the one that is on a welding set and a tank that will hold co2 in the 5 to 15 lbs range. I know that I will also need a needle valve, a bubble counter and a diffuser. I am obviously still in the research stages and I have no idea what some of the things I just mentioned are. Any advise on where I should start. Or, does anyone know a good link where all my current and future questions have all ready been asked and answered, for the most part.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

A few good threads on the forum cover some CO2 and planted tank goodies, including some suggestions and "shopping lists":

Pressurized CO2

Starting a planted tank


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

The guys have said most of the things, buy it from a real gas distributor like Camcarb or something, you can get it refilled later on also.

Here is a list of the gas refill places around GTA.

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=14077&highlight=co2+refill


----------

